# Puente H de alto voltaje



## Renato Masias (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola como estan, tengo una duda es posible manejar un motorDC de 80V con un voltaje de red de 220Vac que rectificado y filtrado daria 300Vdc? limitaría por software con el duty cycle el voltaje medio de 0 a 80Vdc, pero no se si el motor se deteriorará con el tiempo ya que le estoy metiendo una onda cuadrada de 300V, que opinan.

saludos


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola Renato:

Falta especificar si el motor DC es tipo serie u otro, y la potencia.
Asi se puede determinar algunas caracteristicas como corriente

Ademas te cuento que el valor de la tension continua de salida depende del tipo de rectificador que uses:
Con onda completa (o puente H como tu dices) obtienes 198 V dc (y no 300 ).

Tienes varias opciones para bajar la tension a 80 V cc :
Usar Tansformador reductor.
Reemplazar diodos por puente tiristorizado.
Implementar un convertidor reductor (tipo Buck).
etc.

Cualquier cosa me dices.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2010)

eso, un trafo reductor ayuda muchisimo.
algo estandard es de 220 a 110 y con eso te acercas muchisimo a ls 80v


----------



## Renato Masias (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola metalmetropolis, yo uso puente H con 4 mosfets y reduzco el voltaje de 220v a 60Vac con un trafo luego lo rectifico y filtro obteniendo 80Vdc con lo cual mi puente trabaja con motores de hasta 2kw.

Si rectificara y filtrara directamente la 220v obtendría un voltaje cercano a 300vdc lo acabo de simular en pspice, con carga en la salida baja 10v o 20v no mucho, no comprendo porque saldría 198vdc.

Lo que pretendo es no usar el trafo conectando directamente la 220vac al puente de diodos y condensador, lo que no se es si el bobinado de motores dc de imanes permanentes podrian trabajar con una onda cuadrada de 300vdc, limitaría el voltaje medio por software pero de todas formas le entrarian 300v cuando esté en alto, talves terminen deteriorando mas rapido el bobinado no se.

Los trafos de 20 a 30A a 60Vac son un poco caros es por eso principalmente y por la facilidad de haber menos conexiones también, asi como los drivers AC solo necesitan 220Vac para trabajar, ya no se le meten 5v o 12v u otro voltaje.

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2010)

Otra posibilidad es un dimmer a triac o tiristor , seguido por puente rectificador de 4 díodos , yo los utilizo y funcionan bien. Si el motor tiene campo bobinado y del tipo paralelo , le alimento el campo aparte con otro dimmer + 4 díodos ya fijado en 80 V y varío solo la tensión del rotor.

Y es mucho más barato !

Saludos !


----------



## Renato Masias (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola Dosmetros, buena idea lo voy a analizar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2010)

OK , Fogonazo subió un dimmer muy interesante controlado por cc.

Dimmer controlado por Corriente Continua

Saludos !


----------

